# Saltillo Tile coloring



## daisybear (May 5, 2008)

I removed some built-in shelves in my house and had to put in new Saltillo tile in the spaces they were removed from.  The new tile does not match the old.  I understand that some of the older color is due to aging (it's about 50 years old) but I would still like to match as closely as possible. 

I have checked my local tile stores/dealer as well as the larger home stores and can not find a stain.  
My issues have been: 1.) space is too small for the company to come out and do,  2.) the stains they sell are either clear or far too dark and 
3.) The one company I found that can match them insists that I would have to strip and restain the entire room to get a good match. 

Here is a picture of the tiles; the newer tile it the lighter color. 

Any tips on getting them to match?


----------



## spirits (May 6, 2008)

When I was in New York this spring our group stayed at the YMCA near Central Park.  Very old building but the first thing I noticed were the beautiful tiles. I think they were one of the highlights of the trip.  Later found out they were a gift from the King of Spain many years ago. Someone told me that over the years some tiles had got damaged and were replaced.  But I could not tell which they were. I love the fact that you are keeping such a beautiful heritage alive.  I would not change anything and let the tiles develop a patina of their own.  It will just add to their beauty.  JMHO


----------



## handyguys (May 7, 2008)

Do you have scraps to try stuff out on? That tile, as I recall, is somewhat porous.

Try the clear tile sealer first. It will darken up the tiles.

You may want to also try some home brew things to darken it up. This is presumable a nook where there were shelves so traffic wnt be a concern.

First thing that comes to mind is Boiled linseed oil. It is cheap. Its used in woodworking. No idea if it would be compatible with another tile sealer, just figure it wouldn't be. It will darken things a little more than a clear sealer will. (Again, assuming the tile is porous). 

You could also try some regular ole wood stains, coffee, tea or anything else to give you the color.

I suspect that a regular tile sealer will get you pretty close. Try that first.


----------

